# This is too funny



## alsea1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Have a good day


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 1, 2013)

Crikey....loooks just like me first thing in the morning.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup..I can relate to that!!!  Someone emailed that to me this week and added that I would be getting a case of hair conditioner for Christmas!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks more like a goat to me 

But yes, that's me when I go to bed with my hair not straightened!


----------

